# Wildland Firefighting.....greenhorn questions



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I need some advise on boots. I am currently looking at Danner, Redwing, and Thurogood. I have no experience with these types of Linemen boots and would like some advise from people that have used these brands.

Also if you have any tips of the trade, they would also be greatly appreciated.

Nick


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This thread is still fresh in the mind and will definitely help you out! :wink:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... highlight=


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ande8183 said:


> I need some advise on boots. I am currently looking at Danner, Redwing, and Thurogood. I have no experience with these types of Linemen boots and would like some advise from people that have used these brands.
> 
> Also if you have any tips of the trade, they would also be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Nick


I have seen some boots like you are talking about with Cordura. If you are going into wildfires then I assume you are red carded. Did they provide you with any requirements. I know you will need all leather, no synthetic that can melt on your feet. Also, get Gortex and do not put mink oil on the leather. It is flammable and you will just be creating the conditions to turn your boots into a torch. Also, mink oil destroys Gortex. Use a wax base leather conditioner, and wipe off all residue because it is also flammable.

I have about four pair of Danners. I have had Wolverines, Redwings, Timberland, and Rocky boots in the past, and others I can not remember, but like the way Danners snug up. Even though the Wolverines and Timberland were Gortex they had seam leaks.

Two good things to look for is high enough to keep embers out from around your ankles, but light enough to run. What is it now two miles, twenty five pound pack, and 20 minutes with your gear for red card???? Have not done it for 15 years. Back then it was 1.5 miles in under 10 minutes no pack.
_________________


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I know the Tillamook style of Danner boots are what some USFWS fire personnel use. Good boots that withstand heat. But they are hard to break in so get them wet and wear around for some time before heading out to fight fires.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Danner leather is fairly poor on a fireline. Talk to your agency and ask what they recommend. Sometimes it gets as particular as the type of tan used for the leather. Dry tan for arid environments are popular and oil tans for the rockies, etc. What I can recommend is Obenauf's boot dressing which was designed by a firefighter in Idaho.

Bottomline, call your agency and ask. If you are serious about it get a custom boot made which is measure and built EXACTLY for your foot.

Good luck!


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I have talked to the guys at the Agency and they all seem to wear a different brand of boot and have their own reasons for their choices. I am running out of time, because I am probably going to start during the second week in May. I have ordered a pair of Danner Tillamook's into Cabela's, and so I will be able to try them on before I purchase them. I am also heading back to Fargo this weekend to look at some Redwing boots.

Plainsman:

The Pack Test that you are referring to is 3 miles in 45 minutes with a 45 lbs pack

Nick


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> The Pack Test that you are referring to is 3 miles in 45 minutes with a 45 lbs pack


That is for Level 1 Firefighter.

I believe you have to do it in under 40 minutes to be Level 2 or a smokejumper.

I think I had done it in 41 minutes, but that was 8 years ago and I had no reason to be jumping out of planes.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

If you can afford it go with custom whites or equivalant. make sure you get good insoles and pack extras for the 20 day shipouts, you'll wear them out.

don't be cheap with your boots, I've seen dummies go with cheap redwings, blistering cheifs, etc, and after about the first day of hiking, building line, stomping brush their feet loked like hamburger and had to be pulled off of the line. don't be that guy.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Pak tests are a certification that has to be done by everyone and is an annual certification doesnt matter how fast you do it....you just have to do it in under 45 min....and you cant run just a nice brisk walk....you dont get anymore points for finishing it in 30 min....its a pass/fail

and IMO redwings are the best boots you can get, but i use danners and like them as well because i get them for free so might as well use them :beer:


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

I do wildland fire in Idaho, alot of folks like whites, but some also like the Danners. I like to soak a new pair in water and wear them wet until they dry for break in. Keep some foot powder and a clean pair of socks in your line gear, as was mentioned you need to keep good care of your feet. Have fun.


----------

